# I'm just curious to know.....



## Lauren1981 (Jun 24, 2008)

what do you guys think of jaime lynn spears being a new mom???

i really just wanted to start a new thread and couldn't think of anything else to talk about. lol! but i do want to know.

if you haven't visited *lovebscott.com* you might want to. i FREAKIN LOVE HIM!!
anywho, he posted pics of her new baby and said "congrats".....
it sparked a shitload of arguments and negative comments......

i'm one of the people that said "congrats" just because, yeah she made a mistake but the baby is here now so there's nothing else for her to do but try and be the best mother she can be. i'm not gonna curse the baby or talk shit on her for having it because what's done is done. hopefully, HOPEFULLY her "support system" will be there for her like they should and help this girl out.....

motherhood seems hard enough as it is but for teens that get pregnant i can only imagine how hard it is for them.
i don't condone teenage pregnancy in any way BUT i am a firm believer that SHIT/LIFE happens and that even tho i don't condone it, i don't necessarily look down on the girls that it happens to. i hope this makes sense and i'm not contradicting myself but it's now i feel. 

the girls i do look down on are the the dummies in mass who did it because they think being preggo is "glamorous" and are treating this like they're playing with dolls, oblivious to the fact that these are humans and it's not to be taken lightly but that's a whole 'nother subject that i'm not gonna get into because i already started a thread on it yesterday. lol!

SO, that being said....... thoughts??????


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with you. Also, is very different in her case, ´cause she makes money, she works for it, so might as well her parents won´t be involve.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah a 16 year old having a baby is ever the best situation, but it's not like she is the only 16 year old to ever get pregnant. If any 16 year old was to get pregnant she is in a better position to do it b/c she is able to provide for herself and her baby. People can think it's wrong , but then we need to pick up and move on. She is a person just like everyone else. While she is in the public eye and a role model for younger girls, she seems to be taking responsibility and being mature about it, which is the best thing you can do when you make a mistake.... Like all of us humans do at one point in time or another.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_Yeah a 16 year old having a baby is ever the best situation, but it's not like she is the only 16 year old to ever get pregnant. If any 16 year old was to get pregnant she is in a better position to do it b/c she is able to provide for herself and her baby. People can think it's wrong , but then we need to pick up and move on. She is a person just like everyone else. While she is in the public eye and a role model for younger girls, she seems to be taking responsibility and being mature about it, which is the best thing you can do when you make a mistake.... Like all of us humans do at one point in time or another._

 

this is so true. one of the comments that i took offense to from the other site said something along the lines of it's a result of bad parents and that anyone who said congrats is just saying it because we were either parents as teenagers or have someone close to us that is one.
i informed her that shit does happen. whatever reason, it happened for a reason. she's not the first and she's definitely not the last that it's gonna happen to. u just move on from it. whatever these girls decide to do (keep it or abort it) they have to make the best decision for them. if jaime lynn decided to go through with it then so be it. it's her choice that she had to make.
i just feel like sometimes people take these situations and make it seem like they've never f*cked up in life or that they're perfect which isn't the case at all


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 22, 2008)

well, the baby is here now!  I think she is capable of being a good mom, she seems to have family support, a somewhat stable relationship and money.  I'm sure the baby will be taken good care of.
I hope she can continue to have her career- but in a couple of years.   It would be really crappy if she couldn't get any jobs because she is a young mom and had her career peak at 15-16. The spotlight and pressure are going to be really on her more than others because her sister messed up so bad there for awhile and people will be looking for her to mess up so they can say they are redneck sisters or something like that.


----------



## florabundance (Jul 22, 2008)

I personally see no reason to view her early motherhood negatively. She's, financially, in a position to raise a child and she clearly feels she is emotionally in the right place too. I wish her every happiness, I think it's wrong she's been made a posterchild for teenage pregnancy, when it's such a common occurrence.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 23, 2008)

I hope she threw a "Farewell" party for her career because I really don't see anything new coming from her anytime soon. 
Maybe she'll make a comeback some time in the future, and hopefully it's more successful than her sister's. :/

I really can't add anything that hasn't already been said. Good luck to her.


----------

